# FET lower success rate



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Good evening


I am soon to have my first FET with donor eggs following a twin pregnancy with the fresh cycle, which I tragically lost at 24 weeks.


I just wondered if anyone could answer why is the success rate for FET so much lower than a fresh cycle??
I am having treatment at reprofit and they only freeze top quality blasts.


Chip stick


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think that's necessarily the case.  I've seen a couple of reports that show the success rate for FET is improved, maybe because its much less stress for the body.


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for reply hazel

As my fresh cycle was with donor eggs it's exactly the same meds as a FET, so slightly different from OE. However, success rate is still about 20 percent less!


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Our clinic actually has better success rates for frozen cycles, and this pregnancy and DS2 are both natural FETs  
All the best for your cycle


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I too understand that if the frosties make it through the thaw then it's better odds than fresh...


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Han and Vix, both your replies and success are very encouraging


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I think success rate can be reduced by several factors.

1- how the embryos are frozen. Vitrification better than slow freeze, but in both can get damage to blastomere in surviving embryos reducing chances.

2- sometimes fet done where fresh unsuccessful so may be underlying issues eg immune probs lining issues hidden c etc

3- fewer embryos to transfer. If eg 4 are frozen and 2 survive both transfered where maybe 3 put back in fresh cycle.

However there are lots of success stories despite the figures on paper. And figures are just that - figures. As others have said the lack of stims allows your body and the clinic to concentrate on the lining. So try not stress. You had 2 implant with the fresh cycle so your chances with your fet are v good. And your angels are watching over you.

Good luck and big hugs. X x


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi

I remember being really hung up on the fact that FET's seemed statistically less sucessful but my little girl is the result of a FET   They do work!! A lot of ladies on the singles thread have had sucess with FET at Reprofit.

Wishing you the best of luck    

Xx


----------

